# RRS Contracting & Construction in Ontario



## GinaM (Apr 11, 2008)

Updated August 27th, 2008

Please note that Our Contractor has made the first step in clearing up any issues we may have had in the past.  We are 1/2 way there.


----------



## networktek1 (Feb 4, 2009)

hi there if you are talking about Joe Ricupero from rrs contracting we have been battling with him for over 1 year he massivly destroyed our home if was to be a custom built home he took all our money and he keeps on changing laywers to delay i would like to know what he did on your home im trying to build a case against him i have found about 9 other people that are in the same boat he also stole my fence if you need any info let me know you will never see a dime from him all his cheques bounce and his bank says that the money goes in 1 min and out to a another account the next min


----------



## GinaM (Feb 23, 2009)

Updated: February, 2009 - And here we are again. Back to the same excuses and delays by Joe Ricupero of RRS Contracting ... On Vacation .... The Holidays ... Wife had a Baby ...Won't return emails, or at least until you send him continual emails, but only to be met with more promises and excuses. Now the latest..... He's using the Economic Situation as a bail out ... blah blah blah... he's not the only one that's feeling the crunch, Here I am thinking .. "well, he gave me at least half of the amount he owes me. Good move on his part and was actually thankful. Making me feel that he was serious about settling this matter that has now been going on for 3 years. Come on Now Joe! Pay me what you owe me and stop with the excuses! I have given Joe every opportunity to finalize this, but for some reason, I guess he loves conflict and the name of his company (which his father struggled to build) slowly slowly be smudged. This is why I'm posting the update... to let all consumers who are thinking of hiring RRS Contracting to do work for them, I'd suggest you find someone else. Now the ball is in Joe Ricupero's court.... You either pay me the money you owe me (which is under $1000.00) or these negative comments will follow you and your company forever. You decide.


----------



## GinaM (Jul 24, 2009)

Please note that the company has finally lived up to their agreement and paid me ALL outstanding moneys owed to me.  This is finally finalized and as they say "All's Well that Ends Well"  Thank you Joe.


----------



## mayuus (Dec 20, 2011)

An electrical contractor came by at my request yesterday and pointed out all the live wires in my basement as a result of Joe Ricupero's work. He said that the house is a death trap for me and my tenants and that to do a proper electrical job in my house will cost $3,000


----------



## mayuus (Dec 22, 2011)

Joe keeps coming to my house when I am away at work and when he knows I am away at work unannounced and trying to get in. I have informed the neighbours and tenants they are keeping watch. Will inform the police if this keeps up. I know the fraud officer at Division 11.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 23, 2011)

Non of my business, but your leaving yourself wide open for a slander law suit by addressing these issues in a public forum. 
BBB,  board of contrators, local building inspectors office would have a far better and safer place to voice your complants.
Trust me I know what your going through, but no since in your getting in trouble for something he did.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm going to lock this thread. This really isn't the place to air dirty laundry, we are here to provide advise on repairs not legal advise for shoddy work. Wish you the best as you pursue this guy.


----------

